# BAMC BBQ suprise visitor



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

We had a surprise visitor at this year's barbecue, "Lieut. Dan" from the movie Forest Gump a.k.a. Gary Sinise stopped by for a visit. He couldn't stay long because he had to catch a plane.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

he's a cool dude. thanked us for what we were doing. Really a nice guy


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice. You guys are doing a great thing ---- THANKS.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool dude, congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very cool and I missed it again this year. 

One day though, one day.

TH


----------

